# SAILING THE AEGEAN



## OLYMPICYACHTS (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi my friends !!! 

Had a fantastic week in Greece with my close friends. We went on to a 49 feet Oceanic sailing boat called "Sagitarius" and sailed through the Greek islands respectively Paros, Serifos, Sifnos, Syros and finally Paros again. Basically we sailed the whole day,about 4 hours ,with winds at a speed of 7 knots which literally tilted the boat at a 50-60 degrees angle and cut the blue,transperant Mediterranean Sea. It was beautiful and challenging experience.In the end Chico,DJ,Marco,Johnny ,myself and a very hansome and cool skipper named Alex sailed the waters. 

So during the day we would sail and stop on the beaches for a swim and scuba diving and arround 15:00 hrs - 16:00 hrs move to the nearest marina so that we could dock the boat .Must say that we ended up in the best places in Greece once the skipper being Greek he obviously new the best spots.Funny enough we were in the local areas where the Greek''s fm Athens (largest City ) spent there holidays.So we eat extremely well, visited the best bars with fantastic atmosphere,scenario and above all music.It was really great !!! 
Everyday we had fantasic experiences like cooking great food such as roasted local fish or shrimp strogonoff , water ski , scuba diving with even taking underwater fotos of a fish , playing football, playing voleyball, hiring small cyclinder motobikes....... 
It was a complete adventure experience. We basically together were open for any experience available. 

I surely recommend this trip to anyone and fm all this we hv decided to to hv this sailing experience at least once every two years. Next destination will be the Carribbean Seas !! 

Don''t worry, shall surely send you some fotos after so that you can see the sun,blue sky, moon, sun, and above all my great sun tan. 
I must admit that now I really feel latin with my great sun tan.You wouldn''t believe it.We had sun (no clouds whatsoever for the 5 days we were in Greece )and also hardly any sleep.It had been along time that I had not seen both the sunset and sunrise for so long.I had definately one of the best trips of my life !!! 


God Bless 

Hv a great week


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,Clients,
My wife and I are thinking of chartering a skippered boat, really, anywhere in the world (serviced by Delta, as we have Delta tickets), Are you aware of any reputable, smaller (for just one couple) charter cruises in the Aegean, and how much they would generally cost?

Chas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,Clients,
My wife and I are thinking of chartering a skippered boat, really, anywhere in the world (serviced by Delta, as we have Delta tickets), Are you aware of any reputable, smaller (for just one couple) charter cruises in the Aegean, and how much they would generally cost?

Chas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,Clients,
My wife and I are thinking of chartering a skippered boat, really, anywhere in the world (serviced by Delta, as we have Delta tickets), Are you aware of any reputable, smaller (for just one couple) charter cruises in the Aegean, and how much they would generally cost?

Chas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,Clients,
My wife and I are thinking of chartering a skippered boat, really, anywhere in the world (serviced by Delta, as we have Delta tickets), Are you aware of any reputable, smaller (for just one couple) charter cruises in the Aegean, and how much they would generally cost?

Chas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wow, I didn''t mean to send this many copies.--Chas.


----------



## OLYMPICYACHTS (Nov 20, 2002)

Sailing yachts in Greece

Prices range from $2500 per weeek for a 35 footer up to $5000 for a 50 footer
Skipper is 120 per day plus food.
To have a more detailed price you need to know the dates you like to go to Greece the size of the yacht.
DELTA has daily flights to Athens 
You can call me TOLL FREE at 1-877-2GREECE
We are specialized in Greek yacht charters 
regards
Alex


----------



## tlyras (Aug 10, 2002)

Hello Chas
Our company offers your choice of private yacht charter with your own skipper or charter of a double cabin sailing with other couples. Both are excellent and inexpensive ways to sail in beautiful Greece. Contact Thalea for more details, costs and availabilities.
www.exasyachts.com


----------



## Jkostof (Apr 11, 2003)

Hello Chas,
Try mythos yacht charter. They are very professional people. I use them three years now. Good luck.


----------



## pjames182001 (Apr 16, 2003)

This is a website for sailors and to discuss sailing things and not for brokers. I beleive this is not room for advertisement.
Sorry Mr. Exas... Peter


----------

